# Egg Collection Delayed could this have affected ICSI?



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

After my first cycle of ICSI resulted in a BFN earlier this month I have questioned over and over again why it didn't work.
I know I will never know for sure but it doesnt stop me wondering and worrying over it.
My follicles didn't react as expected to the Gonal F to begin with and my dosages had to be upped twice.
This resulted in my EC being delayed by a week during which I was still taking my suprecur for down regulation.
Could this have effected my chances of success?
Could a frozen cycle be more likely to succeed as I will not be doing an EC?
If anybody has had a similar experience and can share that with me I would be most grateful.
Pudding


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Pudding,

Sorry you got a BFN.

Firstly I have responded badly on both my fresh cycles and my Stim dosages have been doubled and EC was far later then what they originally estimated. Both my cycles luckily have resulted in children.

Sadly it wouldn't make a difference, as they would have collected the eggs when they were mature and ready.  

Sometimes this fertility lark makes no sense at all.

I wish you lots of luck for the future.

X


----------

